# MSI GTX 1050 Gaming X 2 GB



## W1zzard (Oct 25, 2016)

The GTX 1050 is optimized for budget gaming thanks to its starting-at $110 price. MSI designed a completely custom version using their famous TwinFrozr cooler, which is nearly inaudible and has the fans stop in idle. The card is also overclocked out of the box and is highly power efficient.

*Show full review*


----------



## Steevo (Oct 25, 2016)

Any idea if the missing CU will cause memory hole issues like on the 970, or does the new architecture allow for full bandwidth to all wired chips? It looks like there is no issue based on the slides, but the same could have been said for other slides as well.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 25, 2016)

odd to see the lowend take a back seat to the bigger brothers in performance per watt... I guess not odd so much as awesome.


----------



## Assimilator (Oct 25, 2016)

MSI obviously doesn't understand the target market for this card.


----------



## Frick (Oct 25, 2016)

The GTX1050 is as much as the RX 460. I'd say it's good for a €110 card. The ti is €40 more, which matters if you're on a budget. 2GB VRAM is a drawback fo sho, but still.


----------



## xorbe (Oct 25, 2016)

yogurt_21 said:


> odd to see the lowend take a back seat to the bigger brothers in performance per watt... I guess not odd so much as awesome.



This happens a lot historically.  Slash the raw hardware, then push the clock harder, perf/watt nosedives.  A properly down-clocked Titan XP would probably have insane perf/watt.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 27, 2016)

Where are the Battlefield 1 benchmarks? All other major review sites already have BF1 benchmarks. Waiting for you now Wizzard.


----------

